
Ask HN: I will work on your Django Project (completely free) - enterit
hey I am learning Django and looking for some cool projects to build if you have anything in mind share your email with me i will work on your project for free
======
rge
I have been working on my free time for the past 2 years on a django
project[1], everything Open Source of course. It also started as a learning
exercise, so there's automatic tests, comments, i18n, a REST API, etc. There's
always something to do and obviously I'd help you get started.

[1]
[https://github.com/rolandgeider/wger](https://github.com/rolandgeider/wger)

------
boniface316
I used to work on project for fun, its called Tapps. It stands for temporary
apps. All these malls and amusement parks have their own apps but people dont
download it. I started this project on the side. I can share my frame workd
and algorithm if you would like. These days I focus on hardware, this is more
interesting for me. Shoot me a line and we can talk!

